# I like reds more than caribe...



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Lotta ppl migh t think Im crazy, but I actually prefer reds to caribe.
Reds have more color, more sparkles on the flank IMO. And there eyes are deep orange and sometimes even red! Caribes dont have that. 
Also I like the fact that they get along much better than caribes and are less territorial. Ive tried both and had bad experiences with caribe. Maybe its just my bad luck I dunno. So does any one else have the same opinion as me? I just feel reds are getting underrated, when in the beginning when u heard "piranha", the first image to pop in ur mind is a red and not a caribe.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Either fish is okay with me, as long as they shoal and you don't need another tank for a single fish. But yea, reds have character, but caribes have the intimidation looks. Either one is great!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I LOVE Reds,they are the BEST.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Reds are definitely underrated. They're always the first to hit the food in my tank, and once they grow up they're not so skittish anymore.
I love my Reds.









But I think you should give caribas another shot...maybe when you upgrade your tank.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

once reds hit that 8-9'' mark they get dark and look mean has hell..thats what i love 8'' and under id go with caribe 8'' and over id give it to the reds..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

True Caribes are very territorial Ive kept both species but I like both of them in a different way,but I think caribes are better


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

its not the specific piranha species that i like. its the attitude of the p. i can't say which p i like more because both have shown me very vicious attitudes.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

True! And when it's says that caribe is more nasty than red... Well mine red is mean like devil him self! It attacks through glass everytime when someone goes to look piranha very close. Thats awsome when we get visitors and immediately someone put almost his nose to glass, "ou theres a piranha.. cool.." and suddenly red strikes to glass towards guy and fly to his ass









This has happend at least 4 times


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Reds are totally under rated at times but it all depends on their personality. As for me, my reds are awesome and much more aggressive than my caribes. My reds come to the surface when I drop food in and are much more colorful


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I prefer caribas :nod:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had both and my caribes are #1. It is all preferance though.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i love red but i never had caribes


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like both species and I can't make a choice between the two.

Either way a huge shoal of reds is equally impressive as a huge shoal caribes, imo









Of topic: piraya's are a whole different story off course.....


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi, i wont say reds are the best as i have never tryed any other type of piranha but they sure are as great as peaches though. Mine enjoys wathching me and is never skittich when other people are in the room.

The colour on them are great and seem to inprove with age as time flys by...


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

I prefer my caribe than my reds. They are more active and the reds just hide all day


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I dont have caribes but my reds actively chases my finger around!


----------

